# Σουπερβιαστική δουλίτσα



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

Εύκολη δουλειά μετάφρασης φράσεων από γνωστό software

1.200 λέξεις, οι 900 καινούργιες

Πρέπει να έχετε Trados.

Το θέλουν στις 6 Αγγλίας.

Να το δω κι εγώ, λίγο πριν.

Αμοιβή ικανοποιητική.

Ποιος θέλει ένα ευχάριστο διάλειμμα σ' αυτά που κάνει;

Please PM me.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

Η σουπερβιαστική δουλειά τακτοποιήθηκε σουπερβιαστικά.
Καλές αντοχές σε όλους.


----------

